# Southern Tier Trial Alliance Fall Ride



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

The Southern Tier Trail Alliance, formed by MUDTECHinc is having a fall ride Sept. 11th. If you are in the northeast you don't want to miss a great day of riding. All trials are SXS accessible. Lots of trails and plenty of mud. And don't forget about our competition mud pit! 

Directions:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=&daddr=Tildon+Hill+Rd,+Arkport,+NY+14807&hl=en&geocode=CVFNRtYgpkg2FRqLhwId6Ydd-ykTsPVTr4TRiTH695e0NouLfw&mra=mi&sll=42.437402,-77.756439&sspn=0.015393,0.038581&g=tildon+hill+rd,+arkport+ny&ie=UTF8&z=15


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

bump!


----------

